

Flux in practice – a guide to building UIs with React - lipsmack
https://medium.com/@garychambers108/ec08daa9041a

======
rationalthug
I already commented on a different thread about the Flux architecture, but
I'll state it again here: Flux seems like a slightly more constrained, perhaps
less effective way of doing the same kinds of things that state machines do.

Is there something about Flux for typical use cases that makes it a better
solution?

